# Used Novara Ponderosa - Good Deal?



## Dundee85 (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm having a really hard time finding any information on Novara Ponderosas from years past. A new one (which is a 29er) is $999. But I can't find any info on 26" bikes from 2009.

Anyone have an idea? This bike looks nice but I really don't have a good feel for the value.

Mountain bike

Thanks!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

The fork's garbage. The front derailleur's garbage but they're cheap to swap out.

Value's hard to guesstimate. I think he's not too far off. Try making an offer and see how stiff the price is. Do you know anything about choosing bike sizes?

For me, "goes, stops and shifts" is worth $100. This bike also has some reasonable drivetrain bits and wheels, and it would be pretty easy to put a more serious fork on it. So somewhere between $100 and $500.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Although the bike has changed over the years, the original msrp has not changed much. 
However, this is not a great way to judge current value. 

Unfortunately bicycle blue book does not give a value for this year.

That being said, I would say the seller is in the ball park of being right. 
Go check it out, if it is the right size, in good condition and you like it then I would say make an offer.


----------



## Dundee85 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks guys. That is helpful. I'll go take a look at the bike if the seller ever gets back to me. My biggest concern is not getting 'taken' so it's good to know the asking price is roughly where it should be.


----------



## Dundee85 (Aug 5, 2012)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Do you know anything about choosing bike sizes?


If you're talking about getting the right frame size, yes I have an idea. I'd go for a 16" or 17". I currently ride an 18" and the reach is too long. :/


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Too bad your current bike's not doing it, but it sounds like you're on the right track. Nominal sizing can be a bit funny, so go with your gut.


----------



## Spillway (Oct 13, 2011)

I've got a different model year of the 26er Ponderosa. It doesnt get ridden much because I've gone 29er, but I still love the bike. Frame is well-made. Hydroformed aluminum. It is the best climbing bike in my stable despite being the cheapest. I recommend the ponderosa to all my friends who want to try mountain biking but don't want to make a huge upfront investment. FYI, rei offers 20% off MSRP a couple if times a year. So I think new ones can be had for $800.


----------



## ronbeel (Apr 15, 2013)

*Ponderosa w/ Fox float Rit RLC*

Just jumping on this thread, I'm also looking at the older (07 i think) ponderosa for my ol lady. Looks lightly used with a Fox Float Rit RLC fork, avid BB5's, and sram X7 drivetrain. Dude is asking $420 for it. Any opinions?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Condition is king. In good shape, the fork is worth almost the guy's asking for the whole bike; the rest of the bike is a bit of a bonus. My experience of SRAM is a bit limited, but I believe X7 is pretty solid.


----------



## ronbeel (Apr 15, 2013)

That's kind of what I thought; went ahead and got it. Fork was in great shape and the rest just needs a good tune up and I'm good to go. Time for the lady to experience some squish! Thanks for the reply Andrw-


----------

